# Orchestral Tools: Berlin Symphonic Harps (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 8, 2018)

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## dsblais (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice review! I was wondering how the playable glissando instrument works just yesterday.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 9, 2018)

dsblais said:


> Nice review! I was wondering how the playable glissando instrument works just yesterday.


Thanks for watching! Glad it helped.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi @ChrisSiuMusic ,

Thanks for the helpful review. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 9, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @ChrisSiuMusic ,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful review.
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure. Thanks for watching!


----------



## rudi (Jun 12, 2018)

Great review, thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 12, 2018)

rudi said:


> Great review, thanks!


You’re welcome!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jul 9, 2018)

A very well made review! Just bought it


----------

